# [SOLVED] Excel:prevent possible loss of data.....



## pembroke (Aug 19, 2002)

I have several Excel spread sheets that operate just fine. But one won't allow me to add or delete lines. When I try, I get the following msg.: 
"To prevent possible loss of data, Microsoft Excel cannot shift nonblank cells off the worksheet. Try to delete or clear the cells to the right and below your data. Then select cell 1A and save your workbook to reset the last cell used. Or, you can move the data to a new location and try again."
I've "unfreeze", "unhide" and copying to a new spreadsheet.
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

pembroke - Welcome to TSG!!

Save your file before attempting this!
Go to the far right column + 1 of the data in your worksheet, hold down your shift key and hit the end key then the right arrow key. Now go to the tool bar and select edit, delete, then select entire column and ok. Now do the same with rows, go the the last row you are using + 1 hold down the shift key and hit the end key and down arrow, select edit, delete, then select entire row.

Does that fix it?


----------



## pembroke (Aug 19, 2002)

PERFECT! Thanks very much for the help.
Pembroke


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You are very welcome, I am glad it worked


----------

